# Kindle account with no credit card attached? will this work?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

I just bought a kindle to give as a gift and I will now buy one for myself seeing how handy it is. We will both share an account but I want to create a new account. 

Will it work if I use my personal amazon account to buy the book via "give as gift" button? Or can I load up the second account will gift codes and use "1 click" button on the kindle account? 

I don't think I we will have any magazine/news/blog subscriptions and I know CC are required for those.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you have to a CC for one click to work.  What I have heard others do when they are wanting to be on an account with someone else but not share CC information, is go together and get one of the re-loadable debit cards, put $5 on it and then purchase amazon gift cards when they want to actually buy a book.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm trying to avoid the re-loadable Visa/MC cards as they have fees attached to them. Unless there are some around with no fees.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, just create a new google mail or some other flavor of free email account and use it to create a new account at Amazon for your Kindles.  After you receive your Kindle, de-register it from your regular Amazon account and register it to your Kindle dedicated account.  When you purchase your first kbook, pay for it with an Amazon gift card and apply GCs to the account as needed.  You won't be able to pre-order or subscribe to periodicals, but so what.  Don't bother with a debit card.

Since you don't like fees, you may want to use an address in a state that does not have sales tax to avoid that fee.  Since nothing will ever be shipped to the address on this account.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

So 1 click will work with just a gift code? Good to hear.

Here in Cali, there are no sales taxes with amazon thankfully. I've been spending about $2k a year with them for the past 3 years 

About to drop another $200 this week on my own kindle with case.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe, maybe not.  Amazon doesn't set the pricing on a lot of the kbooks now, the publisher does, and Amazon is forced to collect sales tax if the publisher has a presents in the state your Kindle is registered in.

If the kbook price has the dreaded "This price was set by the publisher" below it, you may be charged sales tax.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh snaps, didn't know the ebooks had a seperate tax feature. Haven't bought an ebook yet  

Thanks for the tip about the address


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I have no idea how I did it, but I have no card attached to my 1-click account. So it is possible! xD


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

racheldeet said:


> I have no idea how I did it, but I have no card attached to my 1-click account. So it is possible! xD


Yep, no credit card is needed  None was also needed to get the free books. They just needed an address on file.

I then applied a $20 gift code and I was able to buy books with 1 click option. It turned out easier than I thought


----------

